# gitweb erroring using apache



## andrewm659 (Oct 19, 2016)

In one of my jails I have gitweb installed and I have been trying to get it setup.  Making sure all the correct packages are installed and whatnot.  I almost have it completed. But now when I try to browse to the page I get the following:


```
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.095631 2016] [authz_core:debug] [pid 23174] mod_authz_core.c(806): [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01626: authorization result of Require all granted: granted
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.095740 2016] [authz_core:debug] [pid 23174] mod_authz_core.c(806): [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01626: authorization result of <RequireAny>: granted
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.108062 2016] [cgi:error] [pid 23174] [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01215: CGI will be removed from the Perl core distribution in the next major release. Please install it from CPAN. It is being used at /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi, line 13.: /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.131467 2016] [cgi:error] [pid 23174] [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01215: CGI::Carp will be removed from the Perl core distribution in the next major release. Please install it from CPAN. It is being used at /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi, line 15.: /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.173529 2016] [cgi:error] [pid 23174] [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01215: [Wed Oct 19 15:31:22 2016] gitweb.cgi: "our" variable $cgi redeclared at /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi line 1268.: /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.238962 2016] [cgi:error] [pid 23174] [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01215: [Wed Oct 19 15:31:22 2016] gitweb.cgi: Missing right curly or square bracket at /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi line 8415, at end of line: /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.239259 2016] [cgi:error] [pid 23174] [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01215: [Wed Oct 19 15:31:22 2016] gitweb.cgi:   (Might be a runaway multi-line << string starting on line 8411): /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.239621 2016] [cgi:error] [pid 23174] [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01215: [Wed Oct 19 15:31:22 2016] gitweb.cgi: syntax error at /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi line 8415, at EOF: /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi
[Wed Oct 19 15:31:22.239879 2016] [cgi:error] [pid 23174] [client 10.150.1.250:56156] AH01215: [Wed Oct 19 15:31:22 2016] gitweb.cgi: Execution of /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi aborted due to compilation errors.: /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/gitweb.cgi
```

I have changed none of what it is error out on.

Edit - Here is my apache config.


```
<VirtualHost rancid3git.borg.local:80>
LoadModule cgi_module libexec/apache24/mod_cgi.so
LoadModule fcgid_module libexec/apache24/mod_fcgid.so
  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
    AddHandler fcgid-script .fcgi
  </IfModule>
Alias /gitweb/ /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin /usr/local/www/apache24/cgi-bin/
ServerName rancid3git.borg.local
DocumentRoot /usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/
SetEnv GITWEB_CONFIG /usr/local/etc/gitweb.conf
 <Directory "/usr/local/www/apache24/data/gitweb/">
    AllowOverride None
    Options +ExecCGI +Indexes +FollowSymLinks +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    DirectoryIndex gitweb.cgi
    SetEnv GITWEB_CONFIG /usr/local/etc/gitweb.conf
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
 </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2016)

Make sure you have www/p5-CGI installed.


----------



## andrewm659 (Oct 20, 2016)

Double checking on that.  But I think I installed that along with the following packages.  Wasn't sure what was needed so I probably need to remove some of these....?   Or maybe not.


```
# pkg install apache24 ap24-mod_fastcgi-2.4.7_1 ap24-mod_fcgid-2.3.9 ap24-mod_scgi-1.15 perl5.24-5.24.1.r4 p5-Time-HiRes-1.9726_1,1 p5-CGI-Cache-1.4207 p5-Data-Dumper-Perltidy-0.01_1 p5-FCGI-0.78 cgi-lib-1.4_1 cgi-lib_pl-2.18_1 cgiwrap-4.1 fcgiwrap-1.1.0_3 p5-CGI-4.31
```


----------

